# AAE Wav Vanes



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just ordered some. 

If they can keep pace with my Elivanes, I'll use them. But that's a tall, tall order.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Just ordered some.
> 
> If they can keep pace with my Elivanes, I'll use them. But that's a tall, tall order.


I ordered some too. I fletched up 12 ACG training arrows with the impulse vanes-will do the second set with the waves. I want stuff for my JOADs that is far less maintenance than the Kurlys or spin wings that won't really hurt the intermediate to very good kids. my top kids know how to put SV on

I also want to use them-if they work for field arrows which tend to get beat up more than my FITA arrows


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

The good thing is im using Eli Vanes right now too. These things last forever. I can just remove them and play around with the Wavs haha. Guess we will all find out!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Agreed with both Jim and Arsi. I'd love to find a vane to recommend to most of my recurve students. However, my Elivanes are still in great shape after a year of of shooting. I never had spin wings hold up 1/4 that long.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

They look just like the Easton tite flight vanes Matt use to shoot when he was in the program. I don't see anything new with these vanes, but i might be missing something. When Matt was on the JDT he was told spin wings were better and he should switch. I guess vanes are better now. 

Gary


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> When Matt was on the JDT he was told spin wings were better and he should switch. I guess vanes are better now.


Yea, and B-stingers make the RA's hold so much steadier too. Oh wait, Fuse what? LOL!

Gary, I think we all know the drill. It's actually kind of embarrassing when you watch it for very long.


----------



## Rchery4Lyfe (Nov 11, 2012)

You have no clue. Really people?



Look at why it's more then just the same shape. 

It's lighter and more stiffer of a material 

Times and technologies change but your attitudes don't.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

What's the length of those WAV's ? Couldn't find that info on AAE website


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

Mika Savola said:


> What's the length of those WAV's ? Couldn't find that info on AAE website


According to LAS, 2" long and .33" tall. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-wav-vanes.html


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I read that the WAV vanes are about 2 grains each, which is substantially lighter than similar size/shape vanes from VaneTec, Easton, and others. I shoot VaneTec Swifts at 2.25" and they weigh nearly 5 grains. I guess if you're looking for the lightest vane possible without switching to spin wings (or similar), the WAVs might be pretty interesting.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I wish they were 3". I like the Impulse vanes but I dislike their bases and weight (4g, not much).

-Grant


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Rchery4Lyfe said:


> You have no clue. Really people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfilled profile, misspelled words and awful grammar. What a spokesman for AAE.  



> It's lighter and more stiffer of a material


Lighter? Yes. Stiffer? Rubbish. I used Plastifletch Max vanes for years and I handled these at Vegas. They are anything BUT stiffer. 

Please use facts in your argument.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Regarding the stiffness claim, the material itself is stiffer, not the vane. When coupled with the thinner cross section, the vane is as stiff as a thicker vane.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I have to disagree. It's not as stiff as their own Plastifletch Max vane.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> I have to disagree. It's not as stiff as their own Plastifletch Max vane.


I bought a pack from the nice people at AAE because I'm almost out of vanes. (Don't ask why.) I just put the MAX vane against the WAV in a stiff-off. Grasping the vanes at the front edge, I pushed the back edges against each other. The back edge of the WAV moves about twice as much as the MAX. Winner in the stiffness competition goes to the MAX.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

HikerDave said:


> I just put the MAX vane against the WAV in a stiff-off.


Going off topic but "stiff-off" made me laugh  Only the strongest (stiffest) survive!


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Anyone using these with arrows shooting compound? I just ordered some from Lancaster to try.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

DUENAS Crispin Canada

90m 319	1	70m 338	1	50m 330	2	30m 352	1	1339

Shot with spin wings. I saw them myself. I the Arizona wind. 

Gary


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Arsi said:


> Going off topic but "stiff-off" made me laugh  Only the strongest (stiffest) survive!


I will try not to use that term again. Ever.


----------



## Rchery4Lyfe (Nov 11, 2012)

Compare actual thickness differences of the vanes you are stiff-off comparing with an actual measuring device and then come back and talk.... Biased hands are not accurate measuring devices. 


Guess Matt should switch back to spinwings then..........


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Just my observations, but the Wav vanes are noticeably thinner and of course lighter. I have not tried this yet, but more than one person that I talked to at the Arizona Cup seemed to think that they were more flexible and apparently they feel these perform better in the wind.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

So, help me understand this...

Are they more flexible, or less? 

Basically, they are thin versions of the Plastifletch Max vane. One of the advertised features of the Plastifletch Max was their stiffness. If the WAV vanes are thinner, and less stiff, then other than being lighter, what's the benefit? 

I have no dog in this fight, but I do know something about facts and science, and so far, the facts aren't stacking up.

If saving weight is the main goal, then just go with mylar vanes. If stiffness is more important, then their Plastifletch Max vane is without a doubt stiffer.

It would be accurate to say that these represent a compromise between the advantages of lightweight vanes and the durability and convenience of the Plastifletch Max vane. But any other claims will need to be proven.


----------



## Rchery4Lyfe (Nov 11, 2012)

And proven they have. Ask the design team or do proper research yourself before making skeptical claims. Practice what you preach.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good grief.

I'm not the one making skeptical claims here. What the heck is a "skeptical claim?" That doesn't even make sense. 

I'm skeptical, yes, but I've made no claims. However, you've made claims that sound a little too good to be true, so until they are proven (sounds a lot like the HPX/F7 thread, now doesn't it?  ) they are still just unproven claims. 

Proven is winning major events. They may do this in time, but for crying out loud, they were just released! When you claim they are "proven," what do you base that on?

I'm all for them being successful (something I don't think you understand here) but facts are facts.

Lots of things have been "proven" in the lab, only to discover they just don't get the job done in the real world. 

A design team can test things like weight, stiffness vs. thickness, etc., but only world class archers can prove things in the real world. Unless AAE has a secret staff of world class archers we don't know about, and they're out there banging out 340's at 70 meters in underground world class competitions, I'll reserve judgement until I see these vanes show up on the podium at the world championships or the Olympics, or repeatedly crank out 340's in competitions. Until then, they're just a lightweight plastic vane. And they certainly aren't the first lightweight vane to come along and try and replace curled mylar vanes. A long list of fletchings have tried, and have failed. Maybe these will be the ones, but until they do, the statistics say that they won't be. 

"Practice what you preach?"

What is that in reference to? 

If you want me to make a factual claim, I can tell you this much - that I've shot all my personal best outdoor scores, including two state records and the highest fita field score shot in the U.S. last year, with Elivanes - another curled mylar vane. My 3-arrow average with Nano Pro's and Elivanes was significantly higher at the 2011/2012 trials than it was in 2004, when I was 8 years younger, shooting A/C/E's and plastic vanes. 

And the final, Olympic gold medal winning arrow just happened to look an awful lot like the arrows I shoot, right down to the fletchings. 

Now, those are facts. 

John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh, and by the way, I have two packages of WAV vanes in the mail as I type this because I hope your claims hold true. I'd love to recommend to my JOAD kids a durable plastic vane they fletch once and forget about versus having to learn to fletch and fiddle with mylar vanes. 

So not only am I rooting for these WAV vanes, I guess I have put my money where my mouth is. I'm actually paying for them out of my own pocket.

But it's a little soon to be claiming they will out-shoot spin-wings or Elivanes.


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

i bought a packet to replace my Kurly vanes as the upkeep on the kurlies was to high for the sub par shooting im doing at the moment, so as long as they dont need replacing as much ill be happy!


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Rchery4Lyfe said:


> And proven they have. Ask the design team or do proper research yourself before making skeptical claims. Practice what you preach.


Are you trying to sell these things or the very opposite?


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

ninevalleys said:


> i bought a packet to replace my Kurly vanes as the upkeep on the kurlies was to high for the sub par shooting im doing at the moment, so as long as they dont need replacing as much ill be happy!


Try The Eli Vanes.


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

gairsz said:


> Try The Eli Vanes.


Tried them for a bit last year just for a bit of fun, didnt fly as nice as normal spinnies / kurlys for me. some fellow shooters do well with them, so they inherited the rest of the pack. Maybe once im back on form ill reconsider the mylar vanes again, till then ill play with the wav or the ever faithful Xvane


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sticking with plastic vanes like the AAE Plastifletch Max, or this new WAV vane is not a bad idea for those who are still trying to hold blue or better at their longest distance, and who occasionally shoot an arrow through the clicker or miss the bale entirely. You'll spend a lot more time shooting and a lot less time fixing vanes.

However, I will say that switching to Elivanes has significantly cut down on my fletching time, while still offering me the light weight and performance of curled mylar vanes. I'm still shooting the same dozen Nano Pro's, with the exact same fletchings, that I used last April at the Oly. trials, and trained with for a few months before that event. Since then, I've shot several outdoor tournaments including our state field and the Texas Shoout with the same arrows, and same vanes. Only a few have slight creases in them after all that shooting. And it's very common for me to shoot 9 or 10-arrow ends while I'm practicing. I also shoot most of my arrows at 35 meters on a 60 cm face in my yard, which results in a lot of contact. Spin wings would never have held up half this long.

To me, the Elivanes are the best of both worlds. Durable and high performance.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> I'd love to recommend to my JOAD kids a durable plastic vane they fletch once and forget about versus having to learn to fletch and fiddle with mylar vanes.


I don't have any first hand knowledge but I spoke with a Level-4 Instructor (whose students shoot WAV) at the AZ Cup and he said that WAV will get damaged on shoot-through and misses (damaged to the point that they require replacing). With several people on this forum having recently bought the WAV, we should soon be hearing whether they are a durable vane or not. It will be disappointing if they are not durable. - John


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Sticking with plastic vanes like the AAE Plastifletch Max, or this new WAV vane is not a bad idea for those who are still trying to hold blue or better at their longest distance, and who occasionally shoot an arrow through the clicker or miss the bale entirely. You'll spend a lot more time shooting and a lot less time fixing vanes.
> 
> However, I will say that switching to Elivanes has significantly cut down on my fletching time, while still offering me the light weight and performance of curled mylar vanes. I'm still shooting the same dozen Nano Pro's, with the exact same fletchings, that I used last April at the Oly. trials, and trained with for a few months before that event. Since then, I've shot several outdoor tournaments including our state field and the Texas Shoout with the same arrows, and same vanes. Only a few have slight creases in them after all that shooting. And it's very common for me to shoot 9 or 10-arrow ends while I'm practicing. I also shoot most of my arrows at 35 meters on a 60 cm face in my yard, which results in a lot of contact. Spin wings would never have held up half this long.
> 
> To me, the Elivanes are the best of both worlds. Durable and high performance.


Just a general questing regarding mylar vanes. Do your vanes look like their all angled differently after a few hundred shots? I'v shot both spinwings an elivanes, and stayed with the eli's mainly for their durability. But one thing that still bothers me is that stupid tape, it just loosens over time and results in some vanes lying a bit flatter than others.


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

limbwalker,
after reading a while posts in arrows and vanes questions - may i assume that you get sponsored with elivanes and nano pros?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Poldi said:


> limbwalker,
> after reading a while posts in arrows and vanes questions - may i assume that you get sponsored with elivanes and nano pros?


I don't think John (limbwalker) is sponsored by either Elivanes or Carbon Express. I think he has just put in a lot of effort to find what works well and wants to share his experiences.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, I think that's why most of us trust his opinion. He uses what works for him and tells us what he knows of the equipment he's used. I bought my current bow based on some of his advice.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

julle said:


> Just a general questing regarding mylar vanes. Do your vanes look like their all angled differently after a few hundred shots?


No. Are your vanes 'sliding' on the tape from being bunched too tightly in your quiver?


julle said:


> But one thing that still bothers me is that stupid tape, it just loosens over time and results in some vanes lying a bit flatter than others.


I put a drop of glue over the open-end of the tape and it usually keeps it from coming loose. Sometimes the dried 'drop' begins to come loose so I just re-glue it. - John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Poldi said:


> limbwalker,
> after reading a while posts in arrows and vanes questions - may i assume that you get sponsored with elivanes and nano pros?


If I was, do you think I would have just placed an order at Lancasters for AAE WAV vanes? 

I use what works best for me, period. I don't have to worry about paying my bills through archery (thank God) so I have the luxury of shooting what ever I want and speaking my mind. Others don't.

John


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

All of the 2013 AAE Arizona Cup archers received a sample package of AAE WAV vanes. Hopefully many will be able to compare the durability between WAV and spin wings.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

blademan said:


> Anyone using these with arrows shooting compound? I just ordered some from Lancaster to try.


the consensus is that spin wing style fletching offers no accuracy benefits for compound, but you get far too much practice at fixing the things.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> If I was, do you think I would have just placed an order at Lancasters for AAE WAV vanes?
> 
> I use what works best for me, period. I don't have to worry about paying my bills through archery (thank God) so I have the luxury of shooting what ever I want and speaking my mind. Others don't.
> 
> John


Rather stylish dodge of the arrow sponsorship question there, John


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Mine that I ordered a few weeks ago from LAS should be here today. My first field archery round of the season is this Sunday and last indoor shoot (league night) is tonight. So I will be switching from 4" feathers to WAV's for this weekend. I am excited to see how they work. I hate fletching spin wings and Eli's.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> Rather stylish dodge of the arrow sponsorship question there, John


Did you like that?    LOL!

But to that point, I think my switch from Easton to CX arrows has been pretty well documented here on AT. Anyone paying attention to what I shoot (not sure why, but whatever) will remember me saying that in 2007, I was in the position of receiving free arrows (no money, just arrows) from Easton or CX, so I shot them side-by-side for a while and made my decision. 

Call me "sponsored" if you want, but I've never accepted a penny from CX. And that's a fact. I shoot the Nano Pro only because I think it's a better arrow than the X10 (sorry George). If I thought the X10 was better for me, I'd be shooting it, end of story. And I'd buy them myself if I thought they were better, because I think it's common knowledge among staff shooters that once you leave Hoyt/Easton, you are never invited back. 

Besides, I'm such a pedestrian shooter these days, I'd be surprised if anyone at Easton isn't happy I shoot the Nano Pro's. 

John


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> I think it's common knowledge among staff shooters that once you leave Hoyt/Easton, you are never invited back.


Jesse Broadwater, Braden Gellenthein and a host of other shooters might take exception to that remark John. I imagine you won't believe it, but for what it's worth I never close the door on a staff shooter- unless they have done something to dishonor the sport.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well that's good to know George. I stand corrected.

What's Braden shooting for arrows these days?


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

julle said:


> Just a general questing regarding mylar vanes. Do your vanes look like their all angled differently after a few hundred shots? I'v shot both spinwings an elivanes, and stayed with the eli's mainly for their durability. But one thing that still bothers me is that stupid tape, it just loosens over time and results in some vanes lying a bit flatter than others.


If you mean the double sided tape, I've noticed that on my elis. Granted, it happened over the course of about 8 or 9 months, and only on a couple of vanes, but it bugs me. Granted, they still group better than I can shoot them, so it's not something I've worried about.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

If you mean the double sided tape, then I've not had that experience at all. Mine still look like the day I fletched them, even after a year of pretty intensive shooting. I've found that if the double sided tape is coming up, it just means you didn't clean the shaft well enough before you put it down, or you handled it with your fingers too much. I only use an exacto knife to apply the double sided tape, and only on a very clean shaft. 

If you mean the black tape that holds them fore and aft, then the solution to that coming up is a single drop of glue where it ends. Again, mine look like I fletched them a few weeks ago, and they've been on there for 1000's of shots at multiple tournaments, for over a year.


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

On the tape on Elivanes:
Has anyone experienced any detrimental effects that a high or a low temperature might have to the adhesive qualities of the two-sided tape? 
I was out shooting yesterday, and another archer had several spin wings detach themselves from his arrows, due to the temperature, he told me. It was just above freezing.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> If you mean the double sided tape, then I've not had that experience at all. Mine still look like the day I fletched them, even after a year of pretty intensive shooting. I've found that if the double sided tape is coming up, it just means you didn't clean the shaft well enough before you put it down, or you handled it with your fingers too much. I only use an exacto knife to apply the double sided tape, and only on a very clean shaft.
> 
> If you mean the black tape that holds them fore and aft, then the solution to that coming up is a single drop of glue where it ends. Again, mine look like I fletched them a few weeks ago, and they've been on there for 1000's of shots at multiple tournaments, for over a year.


That's odd, I try to do the same but the double sided tape keeps lifting up. I'm using wraps and you can't use any strong solvents to get rid of the glue, or else the graphics fade out. Allot of my vanes also get cut up from the back lately, probably due to back hits. Still hoping for these wavs to be as good as a mylar vane.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just use Windex to clean those wraps. And then don't touch them with your fingers.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Nikko 

They don't like the cold and that's a fact. Eli-vanes seem to be better just because you get more liner tape on the little tags that stick out. I'm shooting the IS3 with a bunch of offset for 3D and like them better than feathers. 

Matt


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Just use Windex to clean those wraps. And then don't touch them with your fingers.


John

Do you clean the Eli-vane itself with anything before you apply it??

Matt


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I fletched up six of my Victory VAP's with WAV's last night. Finished indoor league for the year, came directly home, stripped the 4" feathers, and got myself ready for outdoors/field archery. I'm headed to the range this afternoon after work and will see how they fly. They fletched up very easily with a helical clamp and look great so far.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No, I didn't clean the Elivanes themselves, but I was sure not to touch them where the tape would be applied.

This batch of Elivanes have held tight to my Nano Pro's better than any set of spin wings on any arrow I've ever seen. 

Should get my WAV vanes this week and I'll fletch up a half-dozen Nano Pro's with them to see how they work compared to the Elivanes.


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Well that's good to know George. I stand corrected.
> 
> What's Braden shooting for arrows these days?


He is shooting protours right now, and shot X7 2312s and 2512s if i remember right for indoor season this year. I think he played with Full Bores for a little bit but I do not thinking he shot them at any tournament.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Lancasters needs to update their "Pro Picks" then.  ha, ha.

Just goes to show that the top shooters will win regardless of brand name.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Or markedly improve in results, as in the case of Jesse.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

So, markedly improved results gets you re-invited? Or you're saying since he switched? What was he shooting before?


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Back on the topic of the vanes. What is the recommended way to fletch vanes onto arrows meant for recurve? I have always used spinnies and have never fletched actual vanes. Lots of stuff out there about straight, offset and helical. Its making my head spin and id rather it make my arrows spin!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Max helical that you can apply with your jig, and still get good foot contact between the base of the vane and arrow shaft. 

That advice was given to me years ago for fletching flex-fletch vanes on my X10's and I think it would apply for the WAV's as well.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Matt_Potter said:


> John
> 
> Do you clean the Eli-vane itself with anything before you apply it??
> 
> Matt


Matt,

I normally wipe my \vanes with a paper towel to remove any dirt, oil, etc. Many chemicals will react with the mylar/plastic materials.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Matt_Potter said:


> John
> 
> Do you clean the Eli-vane itself with anything before you apply it??
> 
> Matt


I know from experience that if you try to clean an Eli-Vane with alcohol all the color runs out of the vane.


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Max helical that you can apply with your jig, and still get good foot contact between the base of the vane and arrow shaft.
> 
> That advice was given to me years ago for fletching flex-fletch vanes on my X10's and I think it would apply for the WAV's as well.


I haven't handled the Wav's yet..would I be able to use my EZ Fletch Mini (RH) with these?


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

Matt_Potter said:


> They don't like the cold and that's a fact.


Thanks, Matt. That would make the useful for indoors and perhaps outdoors in july and august over here.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

elarock said:


> I haven't handled the Wav's yet..would I be able to use my EZ Fletch Mini (RH) with these?


Sorry, not familiar with the ez fletch mini. I have used the same Bitzenburger jig since I was 16 years old, and not many others.

John


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

elarock said:


> I haven't handled the Wav's yet..would I be able to use my EZ Fletch Mini (RH) with these?


These are popular from many reason including cost and compactness/lightness for travel. http://arizonaarchery.com/store/69-fletch-iii.html


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Finally got my WAV's today. Two packs. Hot pink (mine) and White (for my daughter). We're going to see how they compare to our Elivanes (my S3's and her P2's) on arrows at either end of the spectrum. Grouping and durability tests, soon to begin!


----------



## thac0 (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome, I picked up a few tonight from a coach. I am eager to see how your testing goes.

Thanks for the awesome feedback!


----------



## Poldi (Mar 3, 2012)

ordered a pack too.
i'm planing to fletch them with 1 degree offset.
but maybe someone has experiences until i get my pack.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I fletched 6 arrows the other day and went out and shot them. So far I am happy with the results. Fletched easily and flew fine from what I could tell in a few hours of testing. I wasn't shooting well though, so comparing group sizes was kind of a futile effort. I am anxious to see what somebody of John's caliber thinks of them.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BTW, I fletched mine with a fair amount of helical. They are pretty flexible, so I figure any contact/clearance issues caused by helical should be negligible.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm waiting on some new arrows to put these on. Should be here by next week, so I'll fletch them up with max right helical, most likely on some wraps in case I want to remove them and put Elivanes on them instead.

Again, I'm going to be shocked if these out-perform my Elivanes, but I do leave that option open. Being springtime in Texas, I'll have plenty of opportunity to shoot these in the wind, and I even have a place where I can shoot 70 and 90 meters from cover, so the only affect the wind will have is on the arrows, and not the guy shooting them.


----------



## thac0 (Jul 26, 2012)

The suggestion I received was to fletch these with a straight clamp with an offset. I am interested to hear how the right helical fletchers fair. 

I'll shoot mine early next week and post back.


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

I have some (pink) on the way also. I'll be trying them out with my new CX Medallions..can't wait. I fletch with a right helical so we shall see!


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

The EZ-fletch mini did not do too well with these WAV vanes. The WAV's base is almost too narrow for the slots in the mini's arms... so the arms are unable to keep the entire length of the vane pressed against the shaft when closed. The result is that the leading or trailing portion of the vane is sometimes loose upon opening the jig. I was able to do a good job using the Bohning Pro Class... just took alot longer.

John


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

John Hall said:


> The EZ-fletch mini did not do too well with these WAV vanes. The WAV's base is almost too narrow for the slots in the mini's arms... so the arms are unable to keep the entire length of the vane pressed against the shaft when closed. The result is that the leading or trailing portion of the vane is sometimes loose upon opening the jig. I was able to do a good job using the Bohning Pro Class... just took alot longer.
> 
> John


Good to know. Thanks John. Looks like I'll have to get myself a Bitz. type jig since I've only fletched with an e-z fletch jig up until now. I got to see some Wavs up close today and yes the base is way too skinny.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

So I took a less than precise method of trying out the vanes since im not at a very high skill level to notice a difference. I just fletched up all my arrows and started shooting! I shot a bunch of 50m on Sunday but it was not a good day since it was freezing here in San Diego. My fingers were literal ice cubes but even then, I shot the same as my Eli vanes.

Last night I took them indoors and they were grouping up nicely. Though I lost a point because I shoot single spot and I got X X and then my third arrow busted the nock on the other X and got bumped into the 9 ring. Booo! Glad I was using pin nocks cause it mangled up the pin very good. Shaft is fine.

More shots are definitely needed but so far im happy.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Curious what gt's take on these vanes are. I know he's very supportive of AAE, but he's also said repeatedly that spin wings are on nearly every Olympians arrow for a reason too. 

I don't have any preconceived notions about them, so it will just come down to what lands on the target.

I've got some 2" Gas Pro's and some AAE WAV's about to go on a new dozen Nano Pro's for a three way shoot-out with my Elivane S3's.

John


----------



## thac0 (Jul 26, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I've got some 2" Gas Pro's and some AAE WAV's about to go on a new dozen Nano Pro's for a three way shoot-out with my Elivane S3's.


Sweet, looking forward to reading everyone's experiences. We just got 18" of snow, so outdoor shooting will be delayed a few days.

Should you ever need a good home for those nano's...:shade:...


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

I am curious as well. I just got a bunch of ACCs to shoot with for the outdoor season and plan to fletch some spin wings alongside the AAE Wavs. When I shot at Louisville, a lot of the folks liked the spin wings but complained that they do come off rather easily.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

tunedlow said:


> a lot of the folks liked the spin wings but complained that they do come off rather easily.


I've read about this happening but I've never seen it nor had it happen to me. I have seen the 'laminated mylar vanes' delaminate and peel apart, but not so with spin wings. I also know someone that had some of his Elivanes come off, so I know that it does happen, it's just never happened to me (yet!). - John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've seen it happen too many times. Usually the result of poor fletching jobs or careless inspection and maintenance. Spin wings may be fragile, but they don't just "fall off" unless they were put on poorly. 

It would probably require 50# of force to remove my Elivanes. 

Clean is your friend.


----------



## deeeejc (Mar 19, 2011)

I fletched up a dozen x10's with the new wav and shot them this evening at 18m. I have to say that after shooting with kurlies or sw for almost 20 years I am a bit skeptical but they seemed to perform just as well. I was planning on testing them at 70m tomorrow but we have a heavy snowfall warning! ouch.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

The daughter shot some at 50 and 60m this afternoon. C1's one degree offset straight clamp. Grouped well with spin wing elites except for being high in the group every time. We're not sure if this is due to excessive drag at the longer distances using the 'elites'. Might try some of her 1.75inch regular spin wings and compare them, she hasn't used those since last season.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

what's the difference between these and FF187s or Titeflight 200s? they appear very similar.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

caspian said:


> what's the difference between these and FF187s or Titeflight 200s? they appear very similar.


Weight. They are 2gr, which it pretty darn light for a 2" vane. Also they are very thin.

-Grant


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I put some on order with my new ACG shafts. Really eager to set em' up and shoot them. I hear good things about the WAV vane


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I got my pack today, they are very similar to a FF187S, a little taller in the front and WAY thinner. I fletched up one of my training arrows and gave them an endurance test(not enough steering on them for my weak form) and they can take a beating that is for sure. They do seem to gain a little "stiffness" when they are fletched up.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going to shoot the bright orange WAV's on Carbon One's in my first 3D tournament tomorrow morning. They've been grouping pretty good all week and much more durable than the spin wings. Now if I can just get those "in between" distances right I'll be all set! I'll let you guy know how the vanes hold up in the woods.

John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

John, I'm going to shoot some WAV's in a tournament tomorrow as well.

Preliminary tests at 70 meters in a strong crosswind and then in a strong tailwind today were very favorable. They kept pace with my Elivane S3's, which is saying a LOT considering I've shot all my PB outdoor scores with those vanes now. 

Well done AAE!

John


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck in your tournament and let us know how it goes!

John


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

grantmac said:


> Weight. They are 2gr, which it pretty darn light for a 2" vane. Also they are very thin.
> 
> -Grant


thank you for the answer, but FFP-187s are 3.08gn according to the manufacturer's website - that's 3.24gn difference for 3 fletches. I can't see the substantive difference, when a pin is about 7gn.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

After two rounds of 3D in the pouring rain (40 shots)... 3 of my Carbon One's with WAV vanes have vanes coming loose due to contact with the ground, other arrows, or targets. I used Goat Tuff glue... maybe I should have used the AAE glue that limbwalker used! The vanes are flying good though.

John


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

John Hall said:


> After two rounds of 3D in the pouring rain (40 shots)... 3 of my Carbon One's with WAV vanes have vanes coming loose due to contact with the ground, other arrows, or targets. I used Goat Tuff glue... maybe I should have used the AAE glue that limbwalker used! The vanes are flying good though.
> 
> John


Interesting.. I have been shooting them for a week or two now and that is my only complaint too. Several of mine have come loose as well. I used loctite ultra control gel on mine. I'm going to try aae maxbond on them this time.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I can tell you that the AAE Max Bond, fletched to a clean shaft, really does the trick. Those puppies ain't coming off!

I just cleaned my shafts with Windex, and then fletched them right up. Great adhesion.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Great... I'll give it a try. Now if I could just hit the 10 ring on that darn turkey!

John


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> I can tell you that the AAE Max Bond, fletched to a clean shaft, really does the trick. Those puppies ain't coming off!
> 
> I just cleaned my shafts with Windex, and then fletched them right up. Great adhesion.


Do you think wraps would hurt their adhesion? I'm using wraps under mine. I shoot field archery which tares vanes up pretty quick, and hate scraping shafts when I need to replace vanes.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not necessarily. I used wraps under my flex-fletch vanes years ago and they held really well - with the right glue.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I used Bohning Fletch Tape on mine and they are holding pretty solid. Lasted through a passthrough and two unfortunate misses from shooting through the clicker at 90... OOPS! Vanes still holding tough


----------



## Brendan1993 (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought 2 sets a few weeks ago for my x10s. i think they fly pretty good but i will need to shoot them more to have a proper opinion. and i accidentally shot them through my clicker and they looked perfect afterwards which can not be said for the impulse vanes which will tear if you look at them funny...


----------

